# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  ищу фото алтарей  МОСК

## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ищу фото алтарей  МОСК

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

С храмов?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

да

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.

если не секрет - ЧТО именно интересует? сам алтарь (в смысле как и из чего сделан), или оформление, или расстановка Божеств, или Их одежды? так будет проще помочь найти то, что Вас интересует. а то я сейчас накидаю фоток - и всё не то будет.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Сам алтарь.Хочу заказать.Не знаю чего хочу.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

у Гопараджа будете заказывать или сами?
я придумывала всё сама, перед тем как заказать и прислать эскиз, но пошерстила интернет на тему "алтарь или mandir", также просто индийские храмы. чтоб авторитетно типа...
я не нашла литературы с авторитетным описанием, но сделала соответствующие выводы, основываясь на увиденном плюс исходя из собственных практических и эстетических соображений.
во-первых сначала просчитываются размеры: в зависимости от размеров и количества Божеств и насколько позволяет алтарная.
во-вторых: решить будут ли ступени у алтаря и сколько и нужны ли они вообще. на первой ступени обычно ставят подносы с бхогой, на второй - портреты Парампары, на третьей - Сами Божества. но бывают и другие варианты, например - на первой ступени Парампара, на второй - Шри Шри Гаура-Нитьянанда, на третьей - Шри Джаганнатха, Шри Баладева-джи и Шри Субхадра-деви. а бхогу предлагают на дополнительном столике например. в общем, с эти надо определиться, чтобы удобно было. и будет ли алтарь стоять на полу или на тумбе какой. у нашего алтаря нет никаких ступеней, но есть возможность их сделать. а мы так и не сделали, уже без них привыкли.
а бывают низкие алтари, чтобы сидя на коврике перед алтарем творить Им пуджу  :smilies: 
в-третьих: чтобы был доступ к Божествам удобный - чтобы Их переодевать или вообще снимать с алтаря при надобности (абхишека и тд).
в-четвертых: материал. бывают в основном деревянные и мраморные. из дерева проще воплотить замыслы и дешевле. можно скомбинировать, например алтарь деревянный, а плиты - мраморные.
потом сам внешний вид. 
из рассмотренных фото в инете индийских храмов я выделила общие черты, которые также применяются в строительстве алтарей:
купола
чакра или просто фигурные элементы, по своей форме стремящиеся ввысь
колонны
ступени
заборчики (по бокам и иногда спереди)
из оформления, резьбы: знаки ом, свастика, шри, лотосы, просто цветочные и растительные орнаменты, павлины, слоны, лебеди, львы...
но ручная резьба всегда сразу сильно удорожает проэкт...
если планируете на заднюю стенку делать свой фон - картину там, или ткань красивую, или еще что - тогда  задняя стенка у алтаря может быть и попроще, не надо на ней никаких колонн, резьбы и тд.
еще один момент из ведического зодчества - они часто используют такой элемент, как круг в квадрате, символизирующий то ли вселенную и Абсолют, то еще что-то в этом роде, не помню, но типа очень правильно и благоприятно, поэтому у нас тоже на алтаре крыша из трех квадратов и в каждом круг - то есть купол. колонны алтаря также сами круглые, но стоят на квадратиках.

возможно я написала что-то лишнее, о чем Вы не спрашивали, но может быть, что Вам пригодятся мои советы при планировании и помогут точнее определиться, чего хочется  :smilies:   :buket:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> ... и помогут точнее определиться, чего хочется


...тогда и предложить что-то интересное будет проще  :mig:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо.

----------


## Zlata



----------


## Zlata



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо

----------


## Zlata



----------


## Zlata



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

кажется сайт есть ,где фото алтарей....

----------


## Zlata



----------


## Zlata

Вот отсюда взяла  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indian...21371307929546

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=4306&d=1327331453


вот этот бы крупнее глянуть.рисуночки

----------


## Zlata

Этого конкретно нет крупным планом.. Но есть подобные рисунки в таком стиле. Это тибетская роспись вроде.

----------


## Zlata



----------


## Zlata

Вот тут есть кое-что еще:
http://www.baronet4tibet.com/storage_cabinet.html
http://www.baronet4tibet.com/descrip...tsmal0094.html
еще много можно найти по запросу Tibetan Buddhist Art furniture   или painted indian furniture

----------


## Zlata

Индийская тема:
http://www.india-import.fr/index.php?lg=2

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

О,спасибо.Всё,умереть.
Как красиво ,ярко!

----------


## Zlata

Нада, а ты сама расписывать хочешь? Какими красками если по дереву?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Да,я рисую.Очень люблю по мебели,стенам,вообще всё  "улучшаю"...Рисую  всем.Начиная с акрила,гуаши, пастелек  ,акварели ,масла...ит.д и тп.
Потом лаком.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот типа того.Это недоделанное,начала пока.Хочу ещё реечками всё обклеить резными .А алтарь тоже улучшить как-то.Новый не буду,но улучшить надо.Нашла резчика,пусть мне панелей наделает,я их распишу и приделаю к алтарю.

----------


## Zlata

Шедевриально! ...Что же будет дальше?... А роспись твоя смахивает на тибетскую).
А сколачивал кто этот алтарь? Какими красками расписано?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Сколачивал муж.А чего там колотить?полка сверху ,полка снизу.ИКЕЕвские комоды и всё.Краска-акрил,плюс морилка

----------


## Krishna Parishat das



----------


## Krishna Parishat das



----------


## Krishna Parishat das



----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Эскиз алтаря в новый храм в Маяпуре. Дизайн куполов мне понравился.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Бхактиведанта Менор. Англия. Подаренное Джорджом Харрисоном поместье.
По моему идеальный алтарь. В классическом стиле. Красивее не придумаешь.
В города России надо такие заказывать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо,может в следующий раз  типа таких сделаю.пока...нашли мы тут резчика и за 11 тыщ мне вот такое  вырезал по моему проекту.
мраморная плита обошлась в 11 тыщ
парампара...Дима содрал с нас 15,сейчас продаёт такую же  по 2  т.р.,см в объявлениях.

деревья в тыщу,арка  за 2 тыщи....роспись  нашенская,с дочками  и бабушкой красили.

















если кому надо,дам координаты резчика.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Главное любофь. Видно что старались.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

> О,спасибо.Всё,умереть.
> Как красиво ,ярко!



http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...%2Fb2001a2.jpg

----------


## Манджуваника д

Ай да красоти-и-ища!! Спасибо :buket:

----------

